# How can I change the "voice dial" action on my Motorola Roadster speakerphone w/ the GNex?



## GrdLock (Aug 13, 2011)

Up until Jelly Bean came out, I've always just used the My Speak app that Motorola provides with the speakerphone. However with Jelly Bean now and the new voice search, I want to use Google's voice search instead.

Problem is, when I press the button on my speakerphone, it automatically launches "voice dialer". I never get an option to launch voice search instead. I want to be able to use voice search to do more than simply call someone.

Does anyone know a way to change this function?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in the same place as you, the voice dial is not part of the moto roadster its what Jelly Bean defaults to when the bluetooth or what ever it is called button is pressed, they assume that since you are using a bluetooth you want to call someone not look up anything. Maybe they may change it but i dont see it happening since it will be better instead of searching google it searches your phones contacts to be quicker and more helpful/easier.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

There is an app in the market called (Bluetooth launch) that allows you to make the button launch whatever app you want. I have used it to default the Google voice search ice cream sandwich. Problem is it still uses the phone microphone instead of the headset.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Bluetooth launch doesnt work on JB. Does anyone know how to disable just the voice dialer on JB without having to disable google search? Is there an app you could possibly freeze?


----------

